# POLL: Most difficult time barrier to break!



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jun 23, 2009)

What time barrier did you have the most trouble with? Why?


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 23, 2009)

I think most people will probably tell you sub-20.
It's the point where you must truly rely upon LL recognition and good look-ahead in your F2L. Also, a fast cross. You must do more than just a lot of speedsolving for practice, to pass this barrier.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jun 23, 2009)

1:00 was REALLY hard for me.


----------



## brunson (Jun 23, 2009)

Sub 5 is harder than ll of them combined.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 23, 2009)

Sub-15 is the hardest barrier because I still havn't broken it yet. It's pretty hard.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jun 23, 2009)

Hm. Well, I still working on the Sub 20 barrier.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 23, 2009)

still working sub-20.
I've been sub-25 for like 6 months now.
I suck at cubing.


----------



## Logan (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been stuck at upper 30's for a month or 2.


----------



## PCwizCube (Jun 23, 2009)

Sub 1:00 wasn't that hard. Just practiced a lot and it just happened....

Sub 50 and 40 just zoomed by. It was a piece of cake. I learned the PLLs to get sub 40 though so that helped a lot.

Sub 30.... eh that was actually pretty difficult for me. It wasn't until I learned what look ahead was until I finally got past it.

Sub 20
This one was really tough. Sub 25 with lookahead wasn't that difficult but consistently below 20 was really hard.

Sub 15
I haven't got past this yet. I'm still like a 16-17 second average which is still hard for me to get past. I really should *START* learning my OLLs lol.


----------



## krazaeda (Jun 23, 2009)

Still desperately trying to get sub-20. I'm pretty sure I'll go to 18 average this summer as I will be on holiday and won't spend that much time on school. So hopefully I'll have plenty of time to cube and improve my look-ahead on a daily basis.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jun 23, 2009)

sub 20, because that is the only one that is hard for me, and i havent get up to sub 15 yet


----------



## stufkan (Jun 23, 2009)

Sub 60 was quite hard for me, and then sub 50 and sub 40 came easy... I am now struggling with sub 30 and have like 3 times got 26 averages.. It is strange how i either get a really good or a really bad average.. *struggling on* 

I guess the full OLL will help quite a bit! And on Friday I go to Russia for a week, so I hope to improve my F2L a lot in that week^^


----------



## shelley (Jun 23, 2009)

Ignoring possible relativistic effects (like sending your stackmat away on a spaceship traveling close to the speed of light), sub-1 is very difficult to break. Sub-0 is impossible.


----------



## veazer (Jun 23, 2009)

shelley said:


> Ignoring possible relativistic effects (like sending your stackmat away on a spaceship traveling close to the speed of light), sub-1 is very difficult to break. Sub-0 is impossible.



nothing is impossible...


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone else read the thread and go "POLL? I've heard of COLL and EOLL..."

For me, sub-20 was hard but sub-18 is harder.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 23, 2009)

veazer said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Ignoring possible relativistic effects (like sending your stackmat away on a spaceship traveling close to the speed of light), sub-1 is very difficult to break. Sub-0 is impossible.
> ...



Tell me when someone went -.01 seconds for a solve and then I will believe you.


----------



## veazer (Jun 23, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> veazer said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



It may not be possible at this point in time, but someday, it will be. Although... we are negating relativistic effects...


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 23, 2009)

Sub 20 was really really really tough for me, and in my opinion really hard to do with Petrus. Since then I've stopped insisting on constant improvement and it's been coming to me fine. My best avg is at 16.2 right now, but I bet sub 15 won't at least until the end of this year, and that's probably early.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd like to vote sub-10. Also, breaking any barrier requires breaking the higher ones, so the lowest barrier is always the de facto most difficult.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 24, 2009)

Sub 1:00 to 0:30 were fairly quick and easy for me, Sub 25 (and most likely sub 20) will prove to be the hard barriers I think.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 24, 2009)

mrbiggs said:


> Anyone else read the thread and go "POLL? I've heard of COLL and EOLL..."
> 
> For me, sub-20 was hard but sub-18 is harder.



POLL = permutation and orientation of the last layer = ZBLL  lol


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 24, 2009)

Minigoings' Sig said:


> ROUX: single: 27.47 average of 5: 35.80 average of 12: 36.34
> ~~May Roux be the successor to Fridrich!~~ byu


 The writer of that quote has betrayed you!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 24, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Minigoings' Sig said:
> 
> 
> > ROUX: single: 27.47 average of 5: 35.80 average of 12: 36.34
> ...



yea, hes off doing his EOLine now, right?


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 24, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Minigoings' Sig said:
> ...



Yeah but for how long?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 24, 2009)

do you think i should change my quote then?


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 24, 2009)

The sub minute average barrier was the hardest for me. After that I got to sub 50 after a few days. I haven't broken sub 40 yet (not for averages anyway, only singles)


----------



## Kian (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't see how it could be anything but 15 of those options.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't think this is a valid poll unless everyone here is sub-15, or else you can't compare some barriers. I though it would be sort of obvious that the lower your times go, the harder it should be. I voted sub-20, because I still haven't gotten sub-15 yet, but it's only been a few weeks of sub-20.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 24, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> I don't think this is a valid poll unless everyone here is sub-15, or else you can't compare some barriers.



+1 



Lucas Garron said:


> I'd like to vote sub-10. Also, breaking any barrier requires breaking the higher ones, so the lowest barrier is always the de facto most difficult.



I'm guessing sub-20 winning has nothing to do with the fact its the hardest!

I haven't voted for obvious reasons


----------



## Shamah02 (Jun 24, 2009)

Sub 20 was hard, but Sub 15 is even harder...


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 24, 2009)

Sub 20 is really hard for me, I've been stuck around the 21 second mark for months. But at Horizons, I set a new PB of 16.91 and averaged 20.xx. So I can tell I'm getting close.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 24, 2009)

For me it was hands down sub-20. I'm in that annoying place where you've broken the barrier, but it's not long gone and it's nagging at you during every solve. I normally avg. sub-20, but I'm still not confident.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 24, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> breaking any barrier requires breaking the higher ones, so the lowest barrier is always the de facto most difficult.





Lord Voldemort said:


> I don't think this is a valid poll unless everyone here is sub-15, or else you can't compare some barriers. I though it would be sort of obvious that the lower your times go, the harder it should be. I voted sub-20, because I still haven't gotten sub-15 yet, but it's only been a few weeks of sub-20.



... is why I voted sub 15. >.<


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 24, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> For me it was hands down sub-20. I'm in that annoying place where you've broken the barrier, but it's not long gone and it's nagging at you during every solve. I normally avg. sub-20, but I'm still not confident.



Same 
You never know when you'll just stop looking ahead and get a crappy solve, ruining an otherwise good average.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 24, 2009)

I sub 15 once well twice actually. But it one solve can kill it.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 24, 2009)

hmmm... lots of people are having trouble at 20sec avg...
I was like *whooosh* past that  it was the easiest of all IMO. sub 15 is hard but I'm not practicing much so thats why


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 24, 2009)

Sub 20 is killing me. Sub 30 was really tough for me too, but sub 20... bleh...


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jun 24, 2009)

Sub 1:00 was hard for me because 

1. Crap Cube

2. Keyhole method

3. Look ahead= 0

Eh, I could slack off back then.

1:00 to sub 30 was nothing.

The 1:00 minute barrier was easy to break once I knew how. 

1. Awesome Cube

2. Fridrich method (3-look LL)

3. Look ahead= 3/5


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 25, 2009)

I voted for sub 20, but I want to change it to sub 15. I got to sub 17-18 within six months of cubing. The sub 15 barrier took another couple months (4-5ish?).


----------



## umyeahhi (Aug 29, 2011)

My average is 30~35 seconds and I can't seem to get sub-30 for some reason.


----------



## buelercuber (Aug 29, 2011)

sub 20 was realy hard for me. extremely hard for me, i've been at like 24 then one day i just started to be sub 20, i'mi serious never had a normal average that was close to 20


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 29, 2011)

It took me 16 months to drop from 22 to 19, with constant practice...I don't know what it was, but I finally broke through...that was in September of last year...since then I have become sub-15...I don't know what took so long in the beginning...


----------



## michaelfivez (Aug 29, 2011)

about 2 weeks to get sub 1 minute, then 3 months for sub 30 and now 2 months later I'm about 22 sec, so it's all easy I guess. but I think the lower you go the harder.


----------



## timelonade (Aug 29, 2011)

I sit at about 25 AVG on a decent day, then other times sit at about 27.. I am dying for a sub-20 AVG, need to get some more consistency with my look ahead for F2L and PLL and I think that'll shave SOME time off. My TPS sucks as well ;_;.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 29, 2011)

I think I may have just broken sub 20 today after 3 months of trying


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 29, 2011)

Sub 20 wasn't that hard for me just had to learn and get use to full oll and that was it and that only took me a few weeks from 23-24 average


----------



## Kian (Aug 29, 2011)

The next one, always.


----------



## jrb (Aug 29, 2011)

Just got my first sub 20 average yesterday, so I can tell I'm getting close, but I've been stuck under 25 seconds for months.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 29, 2011)

For me, there were two difficult barriers to break.
Sub-minute was hard because it was all so new to me.
Sub-20 was hard because I was just becoming an expert and had to really 'steer myself' to a certain overall style, which I am developing now.

Sub-15 was fairly easy...


----------



## Engberg91 (Aug 29, 2011)

I was about 22.xx a very long time so sub-20 was really hard for me.
then sub-15 was even harder i was around 16.xx for about 2-3 months.
now i try to be sub-13 and its f*cking impossible!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 29, 2011)

Sub 20 was very difficult for me. After that, 19-15 passed very fast.


----------



## Enter (Aug 29, 2011)

for me it was sub 20 sub 15 was easy sub 12 is hard! sub 11 not yet  sub 10 must be hard!


----------



## Samania (Aug 29, 2011)

Sub-20 fosho :\


----------



## tx789 (Aug 29, 2011)

sub 30


Spoiler



2 year bump


----------



## Andri Maulana (Aug 29, 2011)

i stuck with sub 20 barrier more than 2 months...

But now i've been stuck with sub 15 barrier more than 4 months !!

S**t, it very suck. What must i do to pass the barrier?


----------



## Nostra (Aug 30, 2011)

Sub-20 was clearly the hardest for me. sub-1 -> sub-25 was a quasi-linear progression. Then, I stucked at 21 avg. Once I broke the sub-20 barrier, the progression from 19 to 13 was quite fast. I'm now trying to break the 11 barrier which is quite difficult for now, but it'll fall soon! 

I'm pretty sure there is a psychological effect when we are close to a barrier. I was stuck at 21 for like 2 months, and when I broke the sub-20 barrier, I went down to 17ish in like 2 weeks. I guess we could see the same kind of effect with the world record. It stays about 10.xx for a while, then Feliks arrived (on his majestic white unicorn). Right after him, dozens of people broke the sub-10 avg...


----------



## Godmil (Aug 30, 2011)

Took me 6 months (nearly half my cubing time) to get from sub30 to sub25, but I think it's going to be easier to get sub-20 now.


----------



## xabu1 (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't feel that I am qualified to answer this, as I haven't broken 2 of those barriers, as far as I know, sub 20 is the hardest, I broke sub 30 really easily, then my improvements just stopped at 23...


----------



## Vinny (Aug 30, 2011)

I voted sub 15 because ever since I basically broke the sub 20 barrier in late February, and I was just about sub 30 in October. I'm having trouble breaking the sub 15 barrier right now, and I'm averaging from 14-low 15s so I'm almost there.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 30, 2011)

Everything up to sub-20 came effortlessly and subconsciously for me. For sub-15 (which I think I broke just yesterday... Yay), I actually had to drill. 
I've been improving a lot in the past 1.5-2 month(s). Woot.

P.S.: The time I was stuck at the longest was 30, but 15 was the hardest.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 30, 2011)

Probably sub-20, although I have no experience with sub-15. Everything up to sub-30 was easy, then sub-25 required a bit of work. Now I have to try extremely hard to improve to get to sub-20. I'll eventually get there though; I've set a goal time of 2 months, which should be more than plenty...


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 30, 2011)

If you haven't gotten sub-15 yet, you shouldn't be voting in this poll. You can't say which is the hardest untill you have passed them all.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 3, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> If you haven't gotten sub-15 yet, you shouldn't be voting in this poll. You can't say which is the hardest untill you have passed them all.


 
Maybe he's asking for the most difficult for each individual, I mean, if your like 45 sec you obviusly have no say, but Sub 25 would be fine. For instance I'm stuck at 18 sec. Also, the person could vote for the one they are stuck one now.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 3, 2011)

The barrier I was stuck behind the longest was sub-15 because I stopped practicing 3x3. As for the times when I actually tried, I really didn't have that much difficulty with any of these barriers.


----------



## Kyooberist (Oct 14, 2012)

Stuck at sub -5


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 14, 2012)

I am stuck at 30 seconds.


----------



## Akiro (Oct 14, 2012)

I haven't broken the 15 sec barrier yet, so it's hard to say... Just give me a few months 
For now i'll choose 15 seconds.


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 14, 2012)

i have broken 15 sec 2 months ago (i think), but im still averaging like ~16 and i have gotten only one other sub15 avg12 yet, so i am really stuck.... it feels as if my lookahead just gets worse and worse 

@Kyooberist: dat troll bump.


----------



## Dacuba (Oct 15, 2012)

Your average of 12 PB doesn't really say how fast you are. I'm 12.05 of twelve but have an average of mid 13. I think this poll is asking for your actual average.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sub 20 definitely.

Spent a good several months getting the sub 20 title..


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 15, 2012)

yes, i know, but i feel ready for sub15 on average since months, when i concentrate and my lookahead is good, i always get 13-14s solves - but i just cant keep it up. next solve, my lookahead can be completely gone, and i get a 17-18s time.... it happens everytime


----------



## ottozing (Oct 15, 2012)

For me, sub 12 has been the only barrier that has actually taken effort to break (I'm still not 100% there yet though, but I'm pretty close).


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 15, 2012)

Sub-20

Still trying...


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Oct 15, 2012)

so far i haven't had any specific barrier that has taken longer


----------



## MostEd (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm just hitting sub15 every now and then i can get an avg100 sub15, and definetly thr faster you get the slower you imrpove, the more you need to practice.


----------



## applemobile (Oct 15, 2012)

Sub 20 took massive effort to do. Since I broke it I really haven't practiced 3x3. Every time I do my solves are all over the place, from low 15's to low 23 seconds. I think once I put a few weeks practice in I'm sure I could get down to low 15 adv pretty easy. Or so I keep telling my self.


----------



## nqwe (Oct 15, 2012)

For me it was hard to be sub30 consistent.
Sub20 i became without practicing 3x3


----------



## Speedmaster (Oct 15, 2012)

It was easy to get sub 25, it didn't take too much time... I did about 20 solves every second day and it was very easy  Sub 20 took a bit more solves, but it was also not to difficult  sub 15 was also very easy, sub 16 was a bit more difficult. sub 14 easy, sub 13 easy, but if you want to get sub 12 you have to do some solves regularly, not just 10 solves a week, or something like that. 50 solves a day will be enough im sure. sub 11 was exactly the same thing as sub 12. I think sub 10 isn't that extremely difficult, but I don't have time to do 50 solves a day. I think , sub 9 and sub 8 are 10 times harder then sub 10.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Oct 15, 2012)

I was stuck at 21 for a good few months 
And now i've been stuck at 15-16 for about a month but i've still been improving


----------



## Ickenicke (Oct 15, 2012)

sub 15. I have been averaging 16-17 for a couple of months.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Oct 15, 2012)

I was stuck at 17 seconds for about 4-5 months. Other than that I've never really had a barrier


----------



## Tyjet66 (Oct 15, 2012)

I didn't break sub-30 for around 2 years. Then again I wasn't really practicing hardcore. I did finish learning PLL and a few OLLs during that time.


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 15, 2012)

lol, can someone explain how sub 20 could possibly be easier to break than sub 15?

am i misinterpretting the question here?


----------



## pdilla (Oct 15, 2012)

To be honest, sub 13 sucks...


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, considering that I've been wavering above and below 15 for well over a year now would lead me to believe that sub15 is the most difficult.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 16, 2012)

Obviously sub-15, because 15 is the smallest number. Why are there other responses?


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sub 6 is pretty hard imho


----------



## JasonK (Oct 16, 2012)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Obviously sub-15, because 15 is the smallest number. Why are there other responses?



Because different people improve at different rates at different times. I averaged 22 for much longer than I averaged 15.


----------



## joohoo00 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sub-1 was not bad I just practiced for a day and it eventually happened after learning 4LLL
Sub-50 was pretty hard but i think it was because of the cube. After I got a Dayan Guhong it instantly happened.
Sub-40 was the easiest for me because most of it is just practice
Sub-30 was pretty hard but after improving on F2L it was really easy
Sub-20 still working on it


----------



## MrBlazery (Oct 16, 2012)

Sub 20 is probably the hardest to break i guess. I have been average 21-22 seconds for about 6 months and had like 3 sub 20 solves. But sub 15 might be harder. IDK


----------



## userman (Oct 17, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> still working sub-20.
> I've been sub-25 for like 6 months now.
> I suck at cubing.



How's it going on the way? I am still working to get sub 25, which is my current goal 

Do you know full PLL? I am planning to learn them all.  Do you know full OLL?


----------



## tx789 (Oct 18, 2012)

sub 20 still not there 

sub 30 took me a while then I got a guhong and my times when up ( I had a f2 before)


----------



## toruu (Oct 18, 2012)

For me actually none of those have been hard. My thoughest barrier is actually the one right know. I'm at about 13 and the average doesn't seem to go down..


----------



## Iggy (Oct 18, 2012)

Sub-20. I struggled so hard to do it with CFOP, and now I struggle to do it with Roux.


----------



## Artic (Jan 14, 2014)

*The toughest initial time barrier you encountered?*

What's the first time barrier you personally faced that took you a while to overcome?

I've been speed cubing semi regularly and my times have slowly fallen. However, now I've reached an average of 24.xx and the cube is fighting back! I have a feeling I'm going to have to practice MUCH harder to beat it. So for me, the first hard barrier I've faced is 24.xx

What's yours?


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 16, 2014)

JTW2007 said:


> For me it was hands down sub-20. I'm in that annoying place where you've broken the barrier, but it's not long gone and it's nagging at you during every solve. I normally avg. sub-20, but I'm still not confident.



This is me. I average about 21.xx or 20.xx when I Average...even out of 100. I've done three Ao100 in the past few days with 3 different cubes (weilong, CX3, zhanchi) and they were all 21.xx (within a few hundredths of a second of each other). 

I have no idea what to practice, so I'm practicing everything. F2L lookahead, recognition, faster pll/oll times, faster cross. I have gotten lower than 20 averages, as you can see in my signature. Consistently, I wouldn't dare claim I'm truly sub 20. I've been working on sub 20 since August of 2013. I don't know why I can't pass it


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Jan 16, 2014)

sub 20 imo since I still havent broken it.


----------



## already1329 (Jan 16, 2014)

Sub-11.


----------



## cubemaste r (Jan 16, 2014)

sub 0.001


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 16, 2014)

sub-15

sub 5 on 7x7


----------



## ILMZS20 (Jan 16, 2014)

sub 20 was very hard, however once i broke i somehow got way better, atleast it felt like that. the worst ao5s i get atm are low 19s, even 18.xx sucks for me now lol. im trying on a sub 15 avg and sub 10 single atm. however i would say i avg 18-19 cause im so inconsitent, but thats not the topic lol. so yeah, sub 20 was really hard to get but once i got it it got very easy to get sub 20 avgs.


----------



## rj (Jan 16, 2014)

rickcube said:


> Sub-15 is the hardest barrier because I still havn't broken it yet. It's pretty hard.



Yes you have. 
Sub 20, because it's what EVERYONE is stuck at.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 16, 2014)

sub10 was the hardest barrier I have broken


----------



## TDM (Jan 16, 2014)

rj said:


> Sub 20, because it's what EVERYONE is stuck at.


I was stuck at an average of 22-24 for several months  Now I've switched method, and I'm almost back to this speed again... hopefully I can actually improve consistently rather than randomly. But I'd definitely say sub-20 was the hardest barrier for me, just because that was when I got to the time when repeatedly solving didn't help. And it still doesn't.


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 16, 2014)

somehow i breezed through sub 20, at around 17 was when it got hard.


----------



## ianliu64 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sub 30 = ez
Sub 20 = kinda ez
Sub 18 = meh
Sub 15 = not even there... it hard D:


----------



## cuberookie (Jan 17, 2014)

i can get averages of sub 20 when i solve properly, like as in when I'm sitting properly and there is enough light, i still get 20 second averages, but i think sub 15 would be the challenge for me


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Jan 17, 2014)

Sub 11


----------



## cuber980 (Jan 17, 2014)

I can get an actual Ao5 of 23.xx but I can't break it


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sub 11...


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 17, 2014)

sub 20 cause look ahead.


----------



## Atharv Goel (Jan 17, 2014)

sub 0.001 seconds on a Rubik's brand 11x11x11 (i know it doesn't even exist! only YuXin And Vcube exist)


----------



## Atharv Goel (Jan 17, 2014)

Nothin was difficult for me. even sub 20. I got it in just 5 months! It took me only 5 months to get sub 20 avg from a 5 min avg using a Rubik's Brand. I used a Rubik's brand until i was at 35 secs


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 17, 2014)

Atharv Goel said:


> sub 0.001 seconds on a Rubik's brand 11x11x11 (i know it doesn't even exist! only YuXin And Vcube exist)



LOL

I do love my V-11.


----------



## kcl (Jan 17, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> LOL
> 
> I do love my V-11.



I hear it's the best v cube..


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 19, 2014)

Sub-8 seconds on 3x3.


----------



## kcl (Jan 19, 2014)

BoBoGuy said:


> Sub-8 seconds on 3x3.



Are you even sub 10..?


----------



## JackJ (Jan 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Are you even sub 10..?


No he's just a huge troll.


----------



## kcl (Jan 19, 2014)

JackJ said:


> No he's just a huge troll.



Oh I see. 

I have a new hardest barrier.. Sub 10 ao12 on 3x3 is very very elusive. I've come within .2 a few times now.


----------



## Immaperson (Jan 20, 2014)

sub 1:00 took me a couple weeks. probably would of gone faster if i had learned more advanced methods instead of keeping the beginner's method at this point.
sub 50 broke in 2 weeks. 
sub 40 took a while. still using beginner's.
sub 30 took a couple months. FINALLY, I learned advanced.
broke sub 25 easily. averaged aroound
still hadn't broken sub 20.
THEN, i took a break for a couple weeks and i'm back at 25-27 average. :/


----------



## ILMZS20 (Jan 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> I was stuck at an average of 22-24 for several months  Now I've switched method, and I'm almost back to this speed again... hopefully I can actually improve consistently rather than randomly. But I'd definitely say sub-20 was the hardest barrier for me, just because that was when I got to the time when repeatedly solving didn't help. And it still doesn't.



yes it helps alot, but i think what happens is that you dont improve as fast as you used to and really feel it. i was also stuck at like 27, then lower 20s and i also didnt feel improvements for kinda long times, but i kept on solving without really worrying about my speed just trying to do f2l better, it felt like doing the same pointless thing over and over but its so important to just keep practicing, especially when you feel like you are stuck cause thats when you really need to practice. all i can is say is that its totally worth it and i am like always sub 19 now, on good days even sub 17 and sometimes sub 16 and im at a point again where i can see myself getting faster and faster, especially since i havent even learned full oll. hope that motivates you  just dont stop or something cause when you say like "no way im stuck here f*** this" and then look back like some month later and see that other people have gotten so much better and you say to yourself "i could be way better right now aswell why did i stop" then its the most frustrating thing ever. i had that happen on other hobbys ^^


----------



## Selkie (Jan 20, 2014)

Hardest barrier - Sub 17 Ao100.

The path from learning to speed solve right down to sub 19 was pretty linear to be honest and was sub 19 within 10 months. Took another 5 months to get to sub 18. Another 1 year and 8 months to shave the next second off to get to sub 17.

I often blame slow progression now on old hands but there is still room for improvement in cross/F2L transition and look-ahead and even turnspeed.

I suspect it will take a whole lot longer to get from current average (16.6-16.8) down to my aim of sub 15 though.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 20, 2014)

My hardest is a consistent sub-6 for 7x7...I have ***** recognition on my SS7  The stickers are so dull, but I am replacing them today...hope it will help....


----------



## applemobile (Jan 20, 2014)

Sub 7. I just don't think I'll ever achieve it.


----------



## dannah (Dec 9, 2014)

sub-40 is the hardest i have had so far, i still have not done it, there may be ahrder barriers later on but i do not know yet


----------



## MennoniteCuber1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Gotten a few sub-20s, been nearly a year since I started cubing (I started with a really bad beginner's method). Still working on the 20 barrier and have been for the past few weeks.


----------



## Hssandwich (Dec 9, 2014)

Sub 15 was really easy for me , I just practised loads


----------



## Randomno (Dec 9, 2014)

Sub-25 cos I've gotta learn boring algs. 

Or improve look-ahead but that's sounds even less fun. :/


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 9, 2014)

Sub-20, easily. 
I've only been Sub-20 for 2 months and I already have a sub-15 average of 5 However, going from 25 to 20 took about 4 I think. Plus, all I had to do was practice.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 10, 2014)

Im trying to break sub 20 right now, its a pain, look ahead is fine but slow and I consistently get 20s gonna get that pb 19.xy Ao100 soon I can feel it in my gut


----------



## IQubic (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm sub 40 with CFOP, but I want to switch to ZZ where I'm in the high 50s. So I don't know how to vote.


----------



## lerenard (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm actually gonna say sub-40 (so far) I was stuck there for a few months, and now I'm hovering in the low 30s with common times between 25 and 40 (no consistency....) but I don't feel stuck. I'm definitely improving and I feel like there are plenty of things that I feel I could be doing better and I know how to practice them in a constructive way, so now it's just a matter of how much time it will take. But my practice isn't too focused on getting faster, that's kinda just a side effect xD


----------



## G2013 (Dec 10, 2014)

If I could have chosen 2 or more, I would have selected "30" and "15", but the hardest for me was becoming sub-30...
I was above 30 until I became full fridrich. Then the day after I became full, I was averaging 29!!!
Then it was just practice, and 29 became 27, then 25, etc. until I was about to break the sub-20 barrier. It wasn't hard, I just practiced look-ahead. Then 19, 18, 17, 16, 15.... 15, 15... I was in 15 and I couldn't go any faster. Just when I got the WeiLong I, finally, broke the sub-15 barrier definitely (with my other cube, the Fangshi ShuangRen, I was sometimes sub-15, but not always).

And all that happened from Jan 2013 to Sep 2014!!!!!


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 10, 2014)

where is the sub 10 choice?


----------



## TDM (Dec 10, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> where is the sub 10 choice?


The poll (or at least the thread) was made in 2009, before anyone had even got one sub-10 official average. Adding that as an option at the time would be like saying 'sub-6' now.
(but I think that it should be added as an option in the poll)


----------



## RedAgent14 (Dec 10, 2014)

Still working on sub-40. Right now I'm working on my cross/f2l, and also working on tricks to memorize the oll.


----------



## Myachii (Dec 10, 2014)

For me, sub-20 was ridiculously easy. So many people told me that it would be a massive wall, and even getting a 19.9x second solve would be nigh on impossible. But in my honest opinion, it was a whole lot easier for me to get sub-20 than it was to get sub-30. I think the wall people talk about you hitting at sub-20 hit me at sub-30 instead. I'm ~19 average now, so sub-15 is proving very difficult for me to average.


----------



## lerenard (Dec 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> The poll (or at least the thread) was made in 2009, before anyone had even got one sub-10 official average. Adding that as an option at the time would be like saying 'sub-6' now.
> (but I think that it should be added as an option in the poll)


Why was everyone so bad back then???


----------



## TDM (Dec 10, 2014)

lerenard said:


> Why was everyone so bad back then???


Why is everyone so good now???


----------



## lerenard (Dec 11, 2014)

TDM said:


> Why is everyone so good now???



Well, what has changed since then? CFOP has been around for years as have most of the main methods, you have to have look ahead to be sub20, were the cubes just worse quality? Worse training methods? I'm confused.


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 11, 2014)

Sub 1:00: Really easy, just from mere minutes of practice
Sub 50-40: I just zipped by these, it really only took about 2-4 weeks
Sub 30: Took a little bit longer, but knowing all my F2L cases blindfolded really helped
Sub 25: Pretty hard, but just got there from practicing my F2L, didn't even learn any new algs to get there
Sub 20: This is the one I'm trying to break, I'm sure I'm going to get a sub-20 avg time by the end of the year.

It's pretty funny that when you average about 2:00, you get a new PB about every solve and improve like crazy. Once you're more advanced, it gets harder and harder to get faster. When I got to about 30 seconds, I was a little confused at how I wasn't doing so well as I was before when I improved my PB every day.


----------



## Seanliu (Dec 11, 2014)

sub 1:00 came and went fast.....

sub 50 took like 2 weeks (i suck)

sub 40 took a month.....

sub 30 took 5 months (learning curve is quite weird)

sub 20 ~ I am so close to getting it... Got a 21 sec solve yesterday....

sub 15 ~ Jesus I dont wanna imagine how hard it is...


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Dec 11, 2014)

Sub 1:00: Easy, came after about a few days of practice
Sub 50: Still pretty easy
Sub 40: Took longer, but still not too bad
Sub 30: Took a fairly long time.
Sub 20: I still do not average sub 20 till this day and it annoys me.


----------



## Sub_15 (Feb 13, 2021)

Sub 1:00 1 week
Sub 50 1 week
Sub 40 3 days
Sub 30 3 weeks
Sub 25 3 weeks
Sub 20 (not there yet)


Am I improving fast???


----------



## Nmile7300 (Feb 13, 2021)

Sub_Fast said:


> Sub 1:00 1 week
> Sub 50 1 week
> Sub 40 3 days
> Sub 30 3 weeks
> ...


Please don't bump threads that are this old, thanks.


----------

